# TW rom with Group MMS(from 4.2)



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

So my wife has a verizon s3 and I am trying to find a better solution for group MMS than GoSMS. I have a GNex and the 4.2.1 update has native group MMS. I was trying to find the easiest way to get stock 4.2 messaging app onto her phone while keeping the TW experience but cant seem to find a rom like that. I know CM10.1 has it (using on my GNex) but she likes the TW "extras." Thanks for any help.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

friguy3 said:


> So my wife has a verizon s3 and I am trying to find a better solution for group MMS than GoSMS. I have a GNex and the 4.2.1 update has native group MMS. I was trying to find the easiest way to get stock 4.2 messaging app onto her phone while keeping the TW experience but cant seem to find a rom like that. I know CM10.1 has it (using on my GNex) but she likes the TW "extras." Thanks for any help.


unfortunately its probably not going to happen
it would require more than just dropping in the apk. it requires framework changes too


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> unfortunately its probably not going to happen
> it would require more than just dropping in the apk. it requires framework changes too


Shame because there are actually some nice features in TW, but how samsung left out group messaging I dont know, especially now that google has it in stock android (with 4.2). guess she will stick with GoSMS for now


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

You could try Jelly Beans. I'm not sure if it has it, but I do know it offers AOSP messaging.

http://rootzwiki.com...ablei535vrblk3/


----------

